# let me know.



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am 16 years old, I have lived in Pensacola for about 13 years and i have fished the bay and gulf for 8 or 9 years. i am trust worthy and very reliable ,also i am never late. I have my own car and can be anywhere in the Pensacola area on any weekend. I will do almost any job that has to do with fishing. fishing is number 3 on my list behind family and school. let me know if i can help.:thumbup:


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

hey partner if ya really want to get a job on a fishing boat you need to get down to the docks and start talking to the captains. in pensacola and destin tell them you will do anything and you will work cheap you might even get started just working the dock draggin ice and bait and doing the crap jobs. just get your foot in the door prove yourself learn the tackle learn everything you can about rigging before you try to get on a boat. start tying knots and practice them so they are second nature to you. and dont give up if you really want to do it keep going back learn the captains names be respectfull. ask them if there is anything you can do for them right then alot of the time they will have something they need done. but the main thing is what i said before learn the rigging and the styles of fishing they do goodluck hope you get on a good boat


----------

